# Surf report



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Got down Wen. afternoon went to GC surf around 4:00 fished till about 7:30 caught one whiting.
Thursday morning fished surfside surf caught one whiting one blue and one bonnet head shark.
Friday morning fished surfside caught one whiting.
Friday afternoon fished GC surf 3:00 till 8:00 could not get off the beach until about 9:00 because the surf was so high. Had a strong hit right after we got there. Straighten my hook and got off. Had another strong hit about an hr later, broke me off. 
Lot of fleas but were small and hard to catch be cause the surf was moving so fast.


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

Was also down, to see our daughters Tuesday through Saturday, fished the same area as rabbitdog2 Wed.AM, Thurs.AM and Saturday before sun rise. Totalled 15 whiting, 5 sharkies(little ones) and pinfish on mullet and shrimp. Water seemed cooler than reported. Seen lots of little flees and two pods of bait fish just out of reach, lol. High tides in that area are going to be problem. Glad they finally replaced the ramp on the access path. Back down the middle of June, good luck and tight lines everyone.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad they finally replaced the ramp on the access path. Back down the middle of June, good luck and tight lines everyone.[/QUOTE]
Where is the ramp? The only access where we were fishing is a set of steps. A ramp would be nice.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Ramp*

Ramp is left out of the Dolphin street parking are 3 houses up on right public beach
area has black wrought iron fences in the front........opcorn:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks beady. Good info


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely good info. Those steps were killers if you brought enough gear to spend the day.


----------

